# 6-12 & 13-04 Overnighter



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Put in about 10 PM Sat fished until 4 AM Sun. Got hardly a bump, one small 3# channelcat was it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like one of my trips!


----------



## cowboy (May 27, 2004)

hey, we fished last night down by augusta, we caught 3 channels, and 2 flatheads, biggest was a 10 lb flathead, my biggest was a 7lb channel. went back out today and only caught 1 dink flathead!!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I hit the Ohio Saturday and got the big skunk. I had 1 fish on but lost it shortly after the hook set..... Oh well it was nice to get out on the river again even though I got soaked.  



Tee


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That little channel was busy sat it sounds like,I also caught him sat am.My son went out fri night they caught 2 small channels also.When they were leaving sat am 4 guys also leaving had 4 flats 10 to 20#,all where caught on live bait.We did get off the river just before the rain,so we did not get drowned.Daryl


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish Lynn and I caught on 6-12 all showed signs of spawning, with the river water temps at 78 degrees they should be starting, the flatheads tails were all chewed up and we caught some nice channels with there heads all blowed up, nodes and lips all swelled and tails all torn up. After the spawn they will feed with a vengence, but the fish will be on the skinny side, Man all in the name of LoveDoc


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm embarrassed to say I got you beat.  A buddy and I fished Thursday night from 7:00 pm til 6:30 am Friday through the pouring rain. We fished again Sat. night with Robby, baits out til 9:00 am Sun. Total for the weekend, 0! Not so much as a channel cat run.  I don't know what the problem was, but the fish just weren't hungry.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I think Doc said it.. They don't want to mess with our baits because They have looove on their minds


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

"Love is in the air"

The same thing happened at Tappen, the resident flathead expert Russ got blanked also at Tappen lake, the only flatheads biting on the river were the ones less than 20#

I threw away a 15#, so I was as dumb as Crappiebub and Justcrazy, it's between "15-18# Dad" per my son Larry,when I saw the fish I said no way that fish will weight more than 13#, Man what a sucker I was Live and learn..........Doc


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on the Ohio Friday night, and I also got skunked (like that's something unusual). Jigger had Macfish and LilMacfish with him, but I don't know how they did. KenG was also out there, and gave us grief for being on Secret Spot #99, but I don't know how he did either. Sounds to me like the catfish are "Looking for Love, in all the right places," except on our hooks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe I've never read such a sorry group of replys form the best catters on this site. Oh well, I'm not even going to try then............  ....DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There you go......remember I said the river would be dead soon ..........once the CURSEmoved down from Paint last week when DaKing & Mellon were fishing it !!  
It all makes perfect sense now !


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

They were not biting that good for me before the spawn so it cant get any worse......I want to be a basser!!!!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Lilmacfish did manage to get catch a few dinks nothing to brag about.

He wanted to fish with dave for an evening and dave was more than glad to take him. Thanks Dave


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! finally sees some light at the end of the tunnel. Been workin 7 days a week, but that's about to end ....this week in fact. Time to get out the poles and hone the skills again  ...............  .DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Time to get out the poles and hone the skills


Hone the *hooks* man, *the hooks !!*


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

"The Hooks" is correct. I've never lost the "skills"  DA KING !!!


----------

